# Back on Top (water) for the 4th



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy 4th of July weekend everybody , Have a safe and rewarding weekend.

Can't wait to test this baby out tomorrow morning (supposed to be over 100 degrees here in WI tomorrow.


MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is one cool paint theme. I like how the flag overlays the blue fade.


----------



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

Cool looking bait! Bet it looks even better in person with the glitter - I can never get photos to show the glitter very well. The clearcoat also looks perfect.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

That is an awesome paint job.


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweet! Go catch that Independence Day musky.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

kudos to that!:Banane35: The front reminds me of one of columbus blue jackets symbols.


----------

